# 5th Harness Dress



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is the 5th Dress I made. I tried this one with snaps instead of the velcro. It was a pain in the butt to sew them on, but what I noticed is that you can reverse the dress and wear it showing the other side!!

Again, my batteries ran out before I could get a pic of Mia wearing it, but I will post it tomorrow!! 

Thanks for bearing with me!! This is so much fun.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ok now i've had it :shock: i'm stealing your design , and trying to make one too  

again this harnass is great!!

kisses nat

ps ; what do i need...........fabric,velcro,needle .......
and what are your measurements and mia's??
i hope you don't mind.........otherwise you can pm me.....


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Glad your inspired! Once you get the measurement down and a good pattern everything else is easy - I can make one (start to finish) in an hour and a half - and I am no sewer!!!

I have attached the pattern that I scanned. Add ab/2 inches for seams. Just keep cutting your pattern in paper - before you start on your fabric. 
You will need to measure around the 
chest/waist 
neck 
from neck to before the butt - if your going to add a ruffle don't make it as long. 
I use 2 pieces of fabric - so they are lined
Sew-On Velcro - or snaps (harder to sew on - takes longer)
D-Rings (sewing section) 
Then embellish how you like - you can buy ruffles already made, appliques, buttons, lettering, 
I am really getting the hang of this, I may start selling these on E-Bay. We shall see!! 

THANKS, for the nice comments. I really appreciate it!! :wave:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

sorry here is the pattern


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i just bought a lot of dresses of ebay!! but paris is so small......she's swamped by those dresses....a harnass would be better i think......
if you decide to sell on ebay .....i'm a definate buyer  :wink: 

i purchased a harnass here in a specialized store....very cute one....but i had to buy the matching leash too...it was something pet haute couture or something....and i paid ( take a seat ) 160 USD and to top it all,it's still too big

kisses nat


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

woops


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i've added the pic of my harnass (it's not my dog) maybe it can bring you some ideas........
a lot of examples on bitsnpiecesbykristin.com

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, that's pretty fancy! $160 - that's alot - thanks for the inspiration... I will keep posting my "creations" THANKS :wave:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, Nat - Thanks for the pics and the web site link - great inspiration!! Can't wait to make more!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Soooo cute!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

so please could you tell us exactly where to measure and then do we just use the same shape you created to shape it lol- i think I will to have a go - youve inspired me too :lol:


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow!!!! They just keep turning out better and better! I love them!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks!!! They do get easier as you make more. 

You need to measure around the chest and waist - to get the width (add ab/ 2 in. to the measurement for seams

Then measure from neck to butt (lol) to get the length. If you add a ruffle you may want to make it shorter. 

Then measure from the back of the neck to the front (around the neck) The pattern is almost a big X. 

I think the easiest thing would be to print the pattern I posted (its only half - so print to and tape together) and just size it to your dog. Just keep making adjustments on paper before you cut the material. 

I'm gonna post pics of Mia in the last two I made....


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I found this diagram. Maybe it will help with the measurements I mentioned. This would also help if you planned on adding sleeves.


----------

